# Inversor trifásico



## Diodo Zener (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola, tengo un motor trifásico que anda con 6v(entre fase y fase) y lo quiero hacer andar con una batería de 9v. Algunos de ustedes puede pasarme el diagrama de un inversor trifásico simple (es decir; sin chip de muchas patas ,o sea;que sólo se usen transistores, diodos, capacitores, resistensias y nada más). 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2007)

Busca en paginas de aeromodelismo (No es joda)

http://www.turbinemuseum.de/Modellbau/BLMC__UK_/blmc__uk_.html
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=140454
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/SPEEDY-BL_eng.html


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Ago 20, 2007)

Saludos, yo le recomendaría que observara en la  sección de: documentación, circuitos y esquemas en el tema construcción de un variador de frecuencia  para que tome una guía


----------



## sebasb1987 (Sep 25, 2008)

hola a todos les agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar porque tengo que presentar mi proyecto final de materia que es un inversor trifasico la materia es electronica de potencia necesito algun esquema que me pueda guiar


muchas gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2008)

sebasb1987 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos les agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar porque tengo que presentar mi proyecto final de materia que es un inversor trifasico la materia es electronica de potencia necesito algun esquema que me pueda guiar
> 
> 
> muchas gracias por la colaboracion




Mira este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------

